# wired connection between two wireless routers



## Kebis (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi,

I have two wireless linksys routers, and I would like to set them both up to provide access to the same wireless network. If that's not possible, I would at least like to connect them and only use one for wireless. My ideal setup is:

modem
|
router - ethernet cable - router ->computer
|
computer

with a wired computer at each router, the two routers ethernetted together, and either router able to handle a wireless connection. The wireless signal doesn't easily make it past my kitchen walls, and I wired computer on each side, so I would like to have ethernet going between them and then use each wired and wirelessly. 
I have a linksys WRT160N V2 and a WRT54G V2 and I don't even know if it will work. If not, will there be any loss of speed if I just use one of them daisy chained to the other?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

This link might help for what you are trying to accomplished.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together.

*Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router


----------

